# DRI failing for ATI card in 2.6.33

## The_Mule

Hi,

I'm trying to take advantage of the new KMS features in 2.6.33, however whenever I try to start X I'm getting

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch.                

[dri] radeon kernel module version is 2.0.0 but version 1.17.0 or newer is needed.             

[dri] Disabling DRI.  

I would think that 2.0 would be newer than 1.17, but anyhow.. all the searching I've done thus far has indicated that I need to add "modesetting=1" to the kernel config, which does nothing to resolve the issue.

Are there any special overlays or tweaks required to make this work?  The system is currently using the standard packages from portage without anything special added.

Thanks!

----------

## Mad Merlin

I started using KMS in 2.6.32, and at the time I needed libdrm-2.4.17, mesa-7.7 and xf86-video-ati-9999. The former two appear to be in portage ~ keyworded now, while xf86-video-ati-9999 you'll still need to pull from an overlay. I don't actually recall where I pulled my xf86-video-ati-9999 ebuild from, but the x11 overlay appears to have one.

xorg-server-1.7.x is probably also required, but that's easy.

----------

## Mad Merlin

It seems there will be a new release of xf86-video-ati with KMS support pretty soon: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODAyMA

----------

